# Windows 7 HP 64 bit ungültiges Bild, dann Absturz.



## tapferertoaser (22. Oktober 2012)

*Windows 7 HP 64 bit ungültiges Bild, dann Absturz.*

Hallo in der Kurzfassung ist das Problem wie im Titel beschrieben.
Ich habe eben den League of Legends Launcher offen gehabt, war im ts und habe von Kaspersky Hacks von MW 3 die drauf hatte säubern lassen, weil es sagte dass ich durch diese leicht angeifbar wäre. Als Kaspersky fertig war bekam ich die Fehlermeldung Windows ungültiges Bild, der PC fuhr runter, als ich ihn startete kam nach dem Windows Ladebildschirm ein Bluescreen.
Ich habe schon versucht: 
1. Systemwiederherstellung
2. Im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, ja es geht.
Ich nehme jeden Tipp an und bin auch kein DAU, mein IT Kenntnisse sind schon relativ gut.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2012)

Also, Systemwiederherstellung klappt nicht, oder wie?


Evlt. haben diese beschissenen unsäglichen Scheiss den normalen Spielern die Laune verderbenden Hacks so tief ins System eingegriffen, dass beim Löschen der hacks auch wichtige Systemdateien draufgegangen sind. Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern, dass ein solcher Hack, der "sogar" Anticheatingsysteme überlistet, auch Systemdateien ersetzt und verändert hat.

Wenn Du Pech hast, musst Du Windows halt neu installieren - dauert an sich aber bei Win7 ja nicht so lange. Und im abgesicherten Modus kannst Du ja vorher in Ruhe die wichtigen Dateien von C: rüberkopieren auf ne andere Partition. Am besten die Neuinstall dann inkl. Formatieren von C: , damit wirklich der ganze Hack-Dreck weg ist.


----------



## tapferertoaser (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok ich habe gerade kaspersky im abgesicherten Modus desinfizieren lassen und siehe da er geht wieder, ich lasse jetzt aber trotzdem nochmal Malwarebytes und Kaspersky drüberlaufen.


----------

